# When to wean and start solids



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Hansel and Gretel will be 5 weeks old this Sunday (3 days). They are still nursing well and gaining weight. We are keeping both of them so there is no hurry to wean them. They still don't have any teeth yet but beginning to chew and I feel swollen gums. I have tried given them watered down can puppy food but they take a few licks and walk away. They really haven't shown any interest. Should I wait til they have teeth or just soften up dry food with water. It has been so long since we've had puppies I can't remember when to start the solids. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i know that when i got my two girls at 7 weeks were feed solid food but i blended the kibbles and added some water to making it pasty looking.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I got Ernie at 6 weeks (I KNOW, not good) and he was weened.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I got Boop, weaned, at 5 weeks.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I start all of my puppies out on pureed food at 3 weeks old. They usuallly only take a little taste at first but by 5 weeks old all of them are eating and then I gradually make the food thicker and thicker and then I just start mixing hard kibble with chicken baby food.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks. I will keep offering them can/softened dry food and see if I can entice them more. I guess once they get used to eating it then they want to keep going.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Off topic comment: I LOVE their names! And they are so adorable--There's nothing like a little puppy in the whole wide world!


----------

